# Canon 350D: Auslösegeräusch abschalten



## C-H (28. März 2007)

Hallo!

Wie schon aus dem Titel hervorgeht, möchte ich wissen ob und wie ich das Auslösegeräusch der Kamera ausschalten kann. Im Handbuch habe ich nix gefunden.

Ist zwar nicht schlimm, aber dieses Pseudeo-Film-Zieh-Geräusch finde ich etwas albern.

edit: Ich sehe gerade, daß ich ins falsche Forum gerutscht bin. Vielleicht wäre einer der Mods so freundlich den Thread in das Forum "Fotografie & Digitalfotografie" zu schieben. Danke!


----------



## saschaf (28. März 2007)

Handbuch S.50 oder Menü 1 => Piep-Ton An/Aus.

MfG


----------



## C-H (28. März 2007)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber das bezieht sich glaub' ich nur auf das (Piep-)Geräusch, das "erschallt", wenn die Belichtungs- und/oder Schärfe (AF) - Messung fertig ist. Aber ich schau noch mal auf Seite 50 wenn ich zuhause bin.


----------



## Draque (18. September 2007)

Kann man denn nun dieses Geräusch abschalten ? (Nicht den Piepton, der ist klar)


----------



## Zinken (18. September 2007)

Dir ist aber schon bewußt, daß das bei einer Spiegelreflexkamera so sein muß? Das ist kein "Pseudo-Film-Zieh-Geräusch", sondern das Geräusch des umklappenden Spiegels bzw. der Blende...
Wenn Du mal nur den Abblendknopf drückst wirst Du feststellen - oha, auch das macht ein Geräusch. Das Wunder der Mechanik...


----------



## Maik (18. September 2007)

Hi,

das Thema wird aus der "Fotogalerie" ins "Fotografie & Digitalfotografie"-Forum verschoben.


----------



## Draque (18. September 2007)

Naja sicher darf es ein Geräusch geben. (Allerdings, was passiert denn da mechanisch ausser dem Spiegel ?)

Aber weswegen mir das bei meiner 350D aufgefallen ist, dass ich neben jemandem stand der eine Digitale Nikon hatte (Modell weiss ich nicht, Spiegelreflex) die fast überhaupt kein Geräusch von sich gab, ausser dem besagten clicken, wenn ein Spiegel umklappt.

Daneben hört sich die 350D wie eine Dampf-Lok an.

Und ich kann mir dieses "aufzieh-Geräusch" nicht erklären ...

bezüglich des Abblendknopfes: naja das Geräusch das dabei entsteht ist ja auch eher ein "rauhes-Seufzen" ;-) also quasi nicht erwähnenswert.


----------



## C-H (18. September 2007)

@Zinken:
Es geht _natürlich nicht_ um das Geräusch, das der Spiegel beim Umklappen erzeugt, auch nicht um die Blende. Sondern beim Auslösen wird ein Geräusch erzeugt (auch wenn ich die Spiegelvorauslösung eingestellt habe), das sich anhört wie wenn der (nicht vorhandene) Film gespult wird. Und das hat auch nix mit der Blende zu tun. Das Geräusch ist gleich, egal ob ich die Blende groß oder klein gestellt habe.

@Draque:
Ich habe keine Lösung gefunden. Schade ...

@Maik:
Hat zwar gedauert, aber danke!


----------



## Maik (18. September 2007)

C-H hat gesagt.:


> @Maik:
> Hat zwar gedauert, aber danke!


Ich bin erst heute über den Thread gestolpert, und ein Moderatorenkollege hat ihn wohl bislang auch noch nicht gelesen, deshalb die um ein halbes Jahr verspätete Verschiebung.


----------



## Beppone (2. Oktober 2007)

C-H hat gesagt.:


> @Zinken:
> Es geht _natürlich nicht_ um das Geräusch, das der Spiegel beim Umklappen erzeugt, auch nicht um die Blende. Sondern beim Auslösen wird ein Geräusch erzeugt (auch wenn ich die Spiegelvorauslösung eingestellt habe), das sich anhört wie wenn der (nicht vorhandene) Film gespult wird. Und das hat auch nix mit der Blende zu tun. Das Geräusch ist gleich, egal ob ich die Blende groß oder klein gestellt habe.
> 
> @Draque:
> ...



Das lauteste ist der Spannmotor für den Lamellen-Schlitzverschluß. Das ist bei Nikon aber nicht besser. Hattest wohl noch nie eine DSLR?

Übrigens sind Canons teurere Modelle noch lauter (30D, 5D, 1er).

Die leiseste DSLR war Canons D60, aber auch die hörst du.

Digitale Kompakte sind lautlos (bzw so einzustellen, dass sie lautlos arbeiten).

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Draque (5. Januar 2008)

Beppone hat gesagt.:


> Das lauteste ist der Spannmotor für den Lamellen-Schlitzverschluß. Das ist bei Nikon aber nicht besser. Hattest wohl noch nie eine DSLR?



Wie bereits geschrieben ist es mir aber genau deswegen aufgefallen, weil ich eine DSLR Nikon zum direkten Vergleich daneben hatte. Und sie war nicht nur "vielleicht ein bischen" leiser, sondern unzweifelhaft deutlich leiser.

Aber wenn das Geraeusch von diesem Spannmotor kommt, dann ist die Diskussion eh müßig, da überflüssig, da tröstet es mich wenig, dass andere Kameras noch lauter sind.


Trotzdem Danke für die Antwort


----------

